# Austrian must see places



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are having a fab time in Austria. Hardly anyone here and not many motorhomes. Found a great wild spot near Halstatt and are staying around that area for now exploring lakes and mountains etc.

We have done Salzberg and the big lakes west if there such as mondsee, wolfgangsee and Traunsee etc. We were going to start heading south to Slovenia but have decided to explore more around here for now and wondered before we leave if there are any other must see places. Dont want to head east towards Viennna really too far. Got a couple if places marked further south before Slovenia. So have we seen the best bits or is there more?

And where is everyone?

Cheers
BD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wander along the north bank of the Danube towards Vienna- definitely a " must-see" city- and, en route, call in Grein. Smashing little town with a very good (ACSI) campsite right on the riverside ( see MHF database)

It's a lovely drive to Vienna from there as well.

Don't miss the theatre and the castle at Grein. If you like white knuckle rides then take the small ferry across the river ! 

G


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Head south along the Tauern route toward Klagenfurt - and then strike east through the Semmering Mountains.

You will be on your way to slovenia then....
Carl


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

Will check them out.

Still not sure about head towards vienna would prefer to head south east towards Slovenia (I think?)

Cheers
BD


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Try heading to Ossiachersee just off the A10 to Karawanken Tunnel.
We have just stopped there for 7 weeks 19th April to first week of June. a bit of rain on 6 days out ofthe 7 weeks sunny and warm. Campsite to visit is Jodl Camping. Weather wonderful at the moment as had an email this evening from there. More info herewww.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk The picture on the left is taken there.
We always visit Slovenia from there and Italy, they are both 30 minutes away. Lake Bled is 1 hour away.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DianneT said:


> Try heading to Ossiachersee just off the A10 to Karawanken Tunnel.
> We have just stopped there for 7 weeks 19th April to first week of June. a bit of rain on 6 days out ofthe 7 weeks sunny and warm. Campsite to visit is Jodl Camping. Weather wonderful at the moment as had an email this evening from there. More info herewww.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk The picture on the left is taken there.
> We always visit Slovenia from there and Italy, they are both 30 minutes away. Lake Bled is 1 hour away.


Thanks

We normally avoid campsites if possible but that one in your Avatar looks very nice.

Still working on a possible route that might include that area


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have often fancied touring Austria but the thought of a "Go" box has put me off. Have you encounted any problems?

Keith


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I think Barry's van is under 3.5T - if so, then he doesnt need a Go box, only a Vignette.

If over, then a Go box IS needed....and not just for motorways either!! There are some 'expressays' that require it (as well as a vignette...)
C


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Next time you're in western Austria Barry, there's a good campsite (I know you'd rather not) at Nuziders, near Bludenz.

From there it's a nice uphill bike ride to the village of Brand, great scenery on the way, and then further up the valley there's a small cable car (used in one of the Bond films) to a place called Lunersee. Rugged walking country up there with a footpath right round the lake - quite high altitude.

There may well be some wilding spots on that road but I wasn't looking out for them last time I passed.

I'll get back there one day.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a much nicer site than the one at Nuziders I think after stopping at both it is an ACSI Camping Card Site out of season named Walch's Camping and Landhouse in the lovely village of Braz just the other side of Bludenz to the East just before the Arlberg Tunnel going East.
Braz is a rural area and the site is surrounded by Mountains with interrupted view of them. The village stands on the start of the Arlberg Pass which is absolutely beautiful. It is close to the Motorway with easy access but you cannot hear anything of the Road at all, you would never know it was there.. The toilet facilities are 5 star and only about 3 or 4 years old. The site at Nuziders is surround by housing with limited views of the mountains.. This year was our second visit to Braz site and we will be going back again. See our Trips on my website for 2011and 1012 for photo's of this Campsite and area.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

I wonder if the reason there are so few motorhomes here is because of the Go Box. Ive heard several people say the same thing that they would love to go but don't like the idea of a Go Box. Maybe Austria should do something about it!

We have had quite a few nights on our own now.

We are just under 3.5T and have only had to buy a Vinaigrette for the first ten days for about €8. It expired a week or so ago though so must remember to get a new one should we go on the motorway!

Weather is rubbish today. Like a wet weekend in the Lake District!


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

When we were in Southern Austria this year we noticed more Motor Homes than other years and certainly more on the camp site we were on. Some ofthem well over 3.5 tonnes too.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Go Box is definitely the reason we no longer go to Austria. Too many horror stories. We ve got away with a vignette with the old MH but the new one is just a bit too big.

If they were sensible they would only apply the go box to goods vehicles.

There are some routes through where you don t have to go on the motorways but there are very few stellplatze either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've still not seen many motorhomes even in the south of Austria where we are now. Halstatt where we came from two days ago in the northern lakes is IMO one if the prettiest lakes and lake side villages I have ever seen but there was hardly anybody there and not just a lack of motorhomes just a lack if people.

We stayed a week and found two superb would spots Which I will add to the database soon. 

I joined a couple of Austrian forums before we left and used autoroute to pinpoint all the stellplatz and wild spots. We are currently on a lovely grass stellplatz at Rosegg near lake worthernsee which will take about 30 vans but there is only about ten on right now. Services and ehu for less than a tenner in peak season I thought was pretty good.

We have been here nearly a month now and have paid for two ten day vignettes and one tunnel so far at a total cost of about twenty quid which seems reasonable.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

barryd said:


> I've still not seen many motorhomes even in the south of Austria where we are now. Halstatt where we came from two days ago in the northern lakes is IMO one if the prettiest lakes and lake side villages I have ever seen but there was hardly anybody there and not just a lack of motorhomes just a lack if people.
> 
> We stayed a week and found two superb would spots Which I will add to the database soon.
> 
> ...


Yes but Austria is too expensive if you re over 3.5 tonnes. many of us have found that this is insufficient for the kind of layout and spec that we want and are now in the 3700-5000kgs.

I would agree that Austria is a nice pretty place with plenty to do but they don t seem to want motorhomes there, as opposed to Germany, France and Italy who also have plenty to offer and have more reaonable rates and better facilities.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IT does seem a bit strange when their German cousins have Stellplatz everywhere.

Some districts seem worse than others as well. The Lakes in Styria region for instance have parking meters everywhere, even along the sides of the lake away from the villages. 

We are in Slovenia now and there doesnt appear to be many stopping places here either. Roll on Italy and France!


----------

